# Madone 5.X vs 6.X...



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

*What are the differences between the 2010 5.X Madones and the 6.X Madones?*


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

The 6-series is a new design for the 2010 model year and, the 5-series remains over from 2009. There are some improvements on the new model (seat post, frame design and construction, headtube, etc). I suspect the 5-series will pick up the new changes for the 2011 model year (trickle down).

The new 6-series Madone is a fine riding bike.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks. 

Exactly "what" differences are there in the frames?
Features, etc...

Anybody upgraded from a 5.X to a 6.X?

What differences did you personally notice?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

I ride a 2010 5 and my buddy rides a 6. The 5 is not as stiff as the 6. The 6 has a bigger bb. Does it make a differance? Not sure. I do know that when I ride his 6 on rough roads not smooth I feel the road more in the bars. I believe thats do the the larger down tube. I bought my 5 thinking the 2011 5's with have the larger down tube. I think the down tube on the 5 should stay the same and maybe inlarge the bb and internal cables on the down tube. I feel to match the 5 with the 6 and only give them differant carbon cuts down on choice's. I put carbon bars on my bike for ride not weight.I love the ride of my 5. When I need to win a race by secounds I will get a 6. I just love to ride to ride.My bike is posted in How long does it take. Just my thought.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Here's the specific details for the new 6 series:
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/madone/6_series/technology/


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

ghost6 said:


> Here's the specific details for the new 6 series:
> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/madone/6_series/technology/


Thanks for that Ghost. 

I was hoping to get some riding impressions as well.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I ride a 2010 5 and my buddy rides a 6. The 5 is not as stiff as the 6. The 6 has a bigger bb. Does it make a differance? Not sure. I do know that when I ride his 6 on rough roads not smooth I feel the road more in the bars. I believe thats do the the larger down tube. I bought my 5 thinking the 2011 5's with have the larger down tube. I think the down tube on the 5 should stay the same and maybe inlarge the bb and internal cables on the down tube. I feel to match the 5 with the 6 and only give them differant carbon cuts down on choice's. I put carbon bars on my bike for ride not weight.I love the ride of my 5. When I need to win a race by secounds I will get a 6. I just love to ride to ride.My bike is posted in How long does it take. Just my thought.


Thanks TV.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

2ndGen said:


> Thanks for that Ghost.
> 
> I was hoping to get some riding impressions as well.


You might ask MarvinK for riding impressions. He posts a good bit here and has pics of his new 6. I own a new 5, so....


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a 2010 6.5 on order. I'm a big rider, 6'2" 230, so the stiffness of the frame and BB was a deciding factor for me. As mentioned, other differences are a new seat post that is stiffer and doesn't flex, internal cable routing for all cables, higher grade carbon and the OCLV2 process with net molding, braze-on front D, internal flush duo-trap sensors, DI2 integration if you care about that, asymmetric fork with carbon steerer and last but not least it is lighter.

If you aren't big and heavy then the 5 is probably a better choice for most riders due to being more compliant. I think a lot of people are getting the 6 due to the cable management and duo-trap. It looks very slick.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

ghost6 said:


> You might ask MarvinK for riding impressions. He posts a good bit here and has pics of his new 6. I own a new 5, so....


Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

wedge962005 said:


> I have a 2010 6.5 on order. I'm a big rider, 6'2" 230, so the stiffness of the frame and BB was a deciding factor for me. As mentioned, other differences are a new seat post that is stiffer and doesn't flex, internal cable routing for all cables, higher grade carbon and the OCLV2 process with net molding, braze-on front D, internal flush duo-trap sensors, DI2 integration if you care about that, asymmetric fork with carbon steerer and last but not least it is lighter.
> 
> If you aren't big and heavy then the 5 is probably a better choice for most riders due to being more compliant. I think a lot of people are getting the 6 due to the cable management and duo-trap. It looks very slick.


Wedge, 

Thank you very very much for that info. 
So, the 6.9 "is" worth the extra coin. 
That's really good to know.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I agree with the others who have posted--if you're big or prefer stiffer bikes, the 6 is worth the extra money. If you want a more compliant ride, stick with the 5.

I'm <150lbs and would pick the 6-series every time, but I have had a history of very stiff bikes. If I was worried about gaining a little more comfort, I'd swap out the tires for 700x25--and keep the feeling of instant acceleration when I stand on the pedals.

Aside from the ride characteristics, you get internal cable routing and DuoTrap. I love having the sensors in the frame--my computer gets cadence and speed wirelessly and a lot of people don't even notice the sensors on the bike unless they look hard (the band around the crankarm is the biggest giveaway).


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

2ndGen: I've been meaning to ask you... what was the youtube video in your signature? It seems to have since been removed...


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

MarvinK said:


> 2ndGen: I've been meaning to ask you... what was the youtube video in your signature? It seems to have since been removed...


:lol: Yeah...it's been "modded" I guess. 

Don't matter. 

Replaced it.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

MarvinK said:


> I agree with the others who have posted--if you're big or prefer stiffer bikes, the 6 is worth the extra money. If you want a more compliant ride, stick with the 5.
> 
> I'm <150lbs and would pick the 6-series every time, but I have had a history of very stiff bikes. If I was worried about gaining a little more comfort, I'd swap out the tires for 700x25--and keep the feeling of instant acceleration when I stand on the pedals.
> 
> Aside from the ride characteristics, you get internal cable routing and DuoTrap. I love having the sensors in the frame--my computer gets cadence and speed wirelessly and a lot of people don't even notice the sensors on the bike unless they look hard (the band around the crankarm is the biggest giveaway).


Once I'm able to, I'm going to go with a 5.X, then work my way up to a 6.X. 
My thinking is that the 5.X, I'd ride daily while the 6.X would be my Sunday ride. 
Thanks for the info. :thumbsup:


----------



## SilverBack14 (Mar 31, 2010)

I just changed my Project One order from a 5.2 to a 6.5. I like the added stiffness but really like the integrated cables and Duotrap.

Excitement.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

I found a '09 6.5 Pro with full DA 7900 for $4500. 

Damn!

Now the question is going to be, how different are the 6.5 and the 6.9 framesets?
If they are identical frames, then that's a steal!
I know that they '09's are different than the '10's. 
But at that price, it's worth more in parts.


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

2ndGen said:


> I found a '09 6.5 Pro with full DA 7900 for $4500.
> 
> Damn!
> 
> ...


There is no difference in frame. They are the same. 6.x vs 6.y (and similarly in 5.x) just denotes parts. There are some small differences between 2010 and 2009.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

wedge962005 said:


> There is no difference in frame. They are the same. 6.x vs 6.y (and similarly in 5.x) just denotes parts. There are some small differences between 2010 and 2009.


Then that '09 6.5 at $4500. has to be the best value going right now.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I think the 2010 and 2009 ride quite a bit different, but a 2009 or a 5-series are both nice bikes. If you're looking for comfort more than stiffness, the 2009 is definitely a steal. Too bad it probably still uses paired spokes.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

The boiled down verson:

The 6 is stiffer in the front triangle than and is noticably more vertically compliant (smoother on rough roads) than the 5. The 6 is also lighter. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Trek is sure advertising the vertical compliance, but in my road experiences I think the increased vertical compliance might be mathematically accurate, but the 5 is still overall more comfortable on rough roads. I still prefer the 6 and can always put 700x25 tires on to offset it.

I haven't heard a single 6-series user who has spent much time on the old design actually feel like the new one is smoother on rough roads.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

You have now. I have ridden both, I find the road smoothness to be a night and day difference from the 5 to the 6. I ride a 62cm for what that's worth.


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

*Professional Opinion*

I was in the same problema and I also was inclined to get the 6 series because of stiffness. If you are a tall rider over 6 feet or weighing more than 185 pounds, the 6 series is worth to go beside the internal cables and the sensors.

I already asked a professional cyclist at [email protected] and here is his reply.

I weight 155 lb.

For an enthusiast-level rider who weighs as little as you do, the extra
stiffness of the Madone 6 is not necessary--and may be detrimental. A little
flex in the frame makes the bike feel lively under power and when climbing,
Too much stiffness makes it feel like a big piece of plywood--dull and
boring. Big-watt sprinters and climbers like super stiff bikes because they
have the beans to flex them a bit--so they get the same fresh feel, but at a
few hundred watts higher output. If you must have the 'Six, then a three
month wait is not a worry. You'd be fretting about the five for at least
that long if you lie to yourself and force the sale. 

However, I'd say that the five is probably the best bet for pure ride quality.

Hope that's helps.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

zakyma said:


> I was in the same problema and I also was inclined to get the 6 series because of stiffness. If you are a tall rider over 6 feet or weighing more than 185 pounds, the 6 series is worth to go beside the internal cables and the sensors.
> 
> I already asked a professional cyclist at [email protected] and here is his reply.
> 
> ...


Thanks! :thumbsup: 

Appreciate it. 

Sure does help along with the rest of the posts here.
I'm definitely geared towards a 6.X Series now for sure.

I'm just over 200lbs (pretty solid).


----------

